# bikes with guns mounted



## walter branche (Jul 26, 2015)

Looking for bikes with gun mounts or fully automatic ,machine guns mounted ,any shape ,brand , photo and price . legal purchase branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 26, 2015)

Isn't that photo from the American-Canadian war?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 26, 2015)

Go here!
http://io9.com/great-moments-in-bicycle-powered-warfare-1559730694



This guy with the Tommy gun [emoji121]️


----------



## walter branche (Jul 26, 2015)

thanks , I want to buy a fully automatic , weapon mounted on bicycle , wpb


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 27, 2015)

walter branche said:


> Looking for bikes with gun mounts or fully automatic ,machine guns mounted ,any shape ,brand , photo and price . legal purchase branchewalter@yahoo.comView attachment 227480




Oh heck yea!  That would be a heck of a ride while touching off a full belt!


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 29, 2015)

walter branche said:


> Looking for bikes with gun mounts or fully automatic ,machine guns mounted ,any shape ,brand , photo and price . legal purchase branchewalter@yahoo.comView attachment 227480




Wow! That is awesome! I think if that was me in the pic I'd have a smile from ear to ear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

